# African Blackwood



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

Only know a couple duck hunters around here and they have to travel to hunt so I don't make duck calls but had a couple of buddies wanting one so I bought me a couple echo inserts and here's the first. Messed up my band tenon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 9, 2014)

Very nice Tony! walnut?


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Some pretty wood Tony. Hey learn from mess ups.

Ray


----------



## rob3232 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oops missed the title.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 9, 2014)

rob3232 said:


> Oops missed the title.


Lol first time to work with it


----------



## Blueglass (Jan 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Lol first time to work with it


I cut some by hand for stripes on a drum. It was about like cutting aluminum.


----------



## DKMD (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the red works with this one... Maybe a silver band?


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 10, 2014)

That ABW is sharp lookin !!!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 10, 2014)

DKMD said:


> I think the red works with this one... Maybe a silver band?


Only other bands I had have deer anthers on them. Kind of a rush deal for a buddy


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 11, 2014)

Let him finish out this season with it and then have him bring it back to you, to finish out. What about sleeving the insert with natural hedge?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 11, 2014)

I plan on changing the insert for him. Are you talking about just putting a piece of hedge over the insert? This insert fits directly into the barrel


----------



## BrentWin (Jan 12, 2014)

Like this:

http://woodbarter.com/threads/sleeving-an-echo-duck-call-insert.9501/


----------



## Tclem (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome tutorial Brent. Will have to try that. I just don't spend to much time on the duck calls one of my brothers is the only one of us three that duck hunts and he travels to the ms delta to do it but since I made these five I give two to buddies and the other three sold so I may have to make some more and of course I told them all it was a echo insert.


----------

